
Firefox will protect you from websites that mine cryptocurrency on your computer - mnmlsm
https://www.techrepublic.com/google-amp/article/firefox-will-soon-protect-you-from-websites-that-mine-cryptocurrency-on-your-computer/
======
akskos
I think paying by mining is a good thing and I'm surprised how unpopular this
view is. I don't particularly like ads and making a small payment or
subscribing is a way too much hassle for a quick visit on a news site. I'd be
totally ok with the site consuming up to 90% of my cpu while reading an
article.

~~~
zaarn
The problem is not mining to pay, IMO that's okay.

What is definitely not okay is doing so without consent or informing the user,
this applies doubly on mobile devices with limited bandwidth and battery.

------
zaarn
It's great to hear that Mozilla continues to improve Firefox. I can only hope
that they manage to avert a full Chrome-is-the-new-IE scenario, it's already
pretty bad (can't even file taxes in FF only Chrome)

